
Apple Might Be Forced to Reveal and Share iPhone Unlocking Code Widely - libertymcateer
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160308/16465433841/apple-might-be-forced-to-reveal-share-iphone-unlocking-code-widely.shtml
======
libertymcateer
Full disclosure - I am one of the co-authors. I submitted this because I am
very interested in the feedback of the HN community.

Fire away!

